# ISO cranberry recipes



## corazon (Oct 8, 2005)

They've started carrying fresh cranberries at my grocery store. Cranberry sauce is my favorite part of Thanksgiving but as we have 6 weeks left until it comes, I thought I'd give a shout for cranberry recipes. I'd love to see a cranberry muffin recipe (no cran-orange please). Maybe something cranberry and chocolate?  Thanks everyone!


----------



## amber (Oct 8, 2005)

Found this one on foodnetwork...sounds good.  I made an apple and cranberry pie today which is excellent.  It has a crumb topping, and a pie crust base.  

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,1977,FOOD_9936_30707,00.html


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 8, 2005)

This is a favorite of mine.

*Cranberry Sauce*​ 

12 Oz Cranberries
1 C Orange Juice
1/2 C Sugar

Wash and sort the cranberries, picking out and discarding soft ones.

Combine the OJ and sugar in saucepan and stir over heat to dissolve the sugar.

Add the cranberries. Cook at a gentle boil for 10 minutes, stirring occasionally.

Cool completely to room temperature before refrigerating.


----------



## Brianschef (Oct 8, 2005)

*Cranana Jam*

Prep time: 10 minutes
Cook Time: 30 minutes
Makes: 80 servings(80 T = 5 cups = 2 1/2 pints)

Ingredients:

3 cups cranberries
1 1/2 cups water
2 cups mashed bananas
7 cups white sugar
1/2 (6 fluid ounce) container liquid pectin
1 teaspoon lemon juice

Directions:

In a large saucepan over medium heat combine cranberries and water; simmer 10 minutes.  Stir in mashed banana and sugar.  Increase heat to medium-high; boil 1 minute.  Stir in pectin and lemon juice.

Seal in hot, sterilized jars.

NOTE: Cool and stir for 3 minutes before pouring into jars to distribute fruit and keep foam down to a minimum.

This is served all through the holidays on our table, it is great on biscuits, hot bread, pancakes, waffles, warmed and poured over spice cake, my fil spreads it on his turkey sandwiches, etc.  We also make lots to give in gift baskets and have gotten many requests for it the last 11 years.  We usually put up 40-50 pints each year.


----------



## middie (Oct 8, 2005)

this sounded pretty good to me

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/recipe_views/views/108606


----------



## Alix (Oct 8, 2005)

Once you make Andy's cranberry sauce you can use it to make cranberry oat squares. Basically date squares with cranberry substitute. Mmmmmmmm. If you don't have a recipe I will try to find mine for you.


----------



## corazon (Oct 9, 2005)

I remember having something in the last year or two that was like a poundcake with fresh cranberries in it.  Does anyone have a good recipe for poundcake?  I think I might just throw in some crans and see how it comes out...


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 9, 2005)

The link below is to my Lemon Pound Cake, but I don't see why you couldn't leave out the lemon and add some cranberries. 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8120


----------



## licia (Oct 9, 2005)

The recipes on the cranberry bag are good for starters - the cranberry bread, relish, etc.


----------



## jessicacarr (Sep 1, 2006)

Brianschef said:
			
		

> *Cranana Jam*
> 
> Prep time: 10 minutes
> Cook Time: 30 minutes
> ...


Now THAT sounds GOOD!


----------



## cjs (Sep 1, 2006)

Here's a Cranberry Salsa - sooooo good!

1can of whole cranberry sauce or use fresh berries
Juice of 1 lime
2 Jalpenos, seeded and finely minced
1/4 c chopped cilantro
Mix, chill, adjust taste if needed. 

Since I started making this, I rarely make regular cranberry sauce anymore.


----------

